# I need advice



## Jill83 (May 31, 2015)

Help me!!! I need advice. I've been suffering from IBS D since 5 years. It started with food poisoning when I was in another country. I have diarrhea every day since then. I've had very bad flares almost every 6 months since then where I need to get hospitalized due to acute pain, dehydration and low blood pressure due to excessive diarrhea. I have gone to multiple GI doctors, done every test and have been diagnosed as having IBS D. But they have no answer to the questions I have. My big concern is that why do I have so many bowel moments. The last flare up I had, I counted 80 of them before I passed out. I'm not exaggerating. The doctors have no answer for it. I've read about IBS online, but will it cause so much D? I'm at the end of my rope. I have tried suicide once but did not die and then realized that I cannot give in. But my life isn't worth due to the pain and suffering. I've lost 20 pounds, I am undernourished and in constant fear,I'm unable to keep a job, my husband wants to divorce me because I'm a burden and I have made him miserable as I'm always unwell. I'm sorry I'm rambling. But I found out today that you can email on this forum to people who know stuff. I've tried therapy and taken meds for it which worsen my symptoms. Last month I found out I cannot have kids which is ubrelated to IBS. I have multiple other health conditions too. Help me, please.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

You can read about the scd diet.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Have you been checked for parasites?


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

You can fix this, you can.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/243081-i-recently-fixed-my-ibs-d-its-gone/


----------

